# Phone book listing



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

Any one remember when they were not listed in the yellow pages?

How much increase did you realize from an add in the yellow pages or even upgrading the adds??

Anyone?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

If you run the big ads i think that they will place a tracker on there to see how many people call.they put like another number that is only listed in the book to see who calls.That is the only way unless you ask every one who calls where they got your name.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Waste of money IMO. I have never had a yellow page listing or really any other advertising. Word of mouth is the bestadvertising that you can get. Every fall I get more calls for snowplowing then I can get to. Maybe a yellow page ad would increase this if I wanted but who would I attract? I try to stay in a certain area and attract a certain customer, almost every person says "I got you name from..." That is what I like to here. A referall means your current customer appreciates your work enough to refer you to his/her friends.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Yellow pages ads are expensive,and take quite a few new customers to pay for themselves.I have never really advertised,and don't have a problem getting new business or keeping busy,through refferals and word of mouth.

Most of the business you'll pull out of the yellow pages will be residential stuff,so if that's what your targeting,it may just work.


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

These are not the responses I expected. Making me think....


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

I too have considered yellow pages, and skipped it. cost and the kind of customers you get. But I am going to try something new this year. Since we are almost completely commercial, I am going to have signs made like small yard type political signs. they will feature my logo and say something like:
Snowplowing and Ice Prevention by
Care Enterprises
Serving Conifer since 1992
303-838-4273
I already have preliminary permission to put the signs in front of my key customers entrances.
The idea is a little name recognition and kind of word of mouth without the mouth. If people like our work maybe they will call us.
I'll start a thread on this subject closer to season.


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

Excellent idea!


----------



## JML (Dec 27, 1999)

I would be nervous putting my name right in front of people. Around here people would see the name and number and say, "Yea I just fell in your lot here, what are you going to do"? Even though your work may be excellent.....


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I run an ad just slightly larger than the free listing for my landscape business. I wasn't necessarily looking to increase business by it, I usually am running 3 months out, but I wanted to legitimize myself to the people new to the area. Lots of gypsies here in landscaping.

The ad runs about $75/month.

For plowing, remember you have to pay a full year's premium for 3 months of results.


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

Good point.


----------



## indianabc (Aug 2, 2003)

*If you want your phone to ring*

My experience in the yellow pages is as a contractor not for snow plowing. The yellow page add made the phone ring. Did not make us much money but boy did it make the phone ring. People shopping for prices, asking questions, and so one. A lot of time for bids that turned into to nothing. Word of mouth and referral are the best sources for me!


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

Thanks IndianaABC,
Sounds like we do about the same thing.

I know what you mean about wasted time on bids and questions.

How is business right now in Indiana? Phone been ringing ?


----------



## indianabc (Aug 2, 2003)

I just checked out your website - it looks like we do the exact same thing! It is has been an OK year for the business but am worried a little about the winter - hence why I am starting to plow. 

I am also looking into getting more into lawn cutting next year. I do some rental properties now - but I am not really set up for it. I am just using a riding lawn tractor, I am hoping to get a good deal on a riding ZTR mower this winter.

B.C.


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

Where at in Indiana?

Maybe we can cross sub in a pinch?

Email me


----------

